# GERD - Stomach pain without heartburn?



## rrr222 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello,

I have chronic abdominal pain which appears to be related to stomach acid. This was confirmed via ph testing combined with other symptoms.

Prilosec, Zantac, Tums and following the GERD diet have helped. Although I am still fighting pain and symptoms, I am able to eat more and symptoms are decreasing.

However, I rarely have 'heartburn' (in the chest area at least). Periodically I will have tightness in my upper abdomen, but primarily the pain is in my stomach. Can chronic stomach acid related pain be considered heartburn? I tested negative for H Pylori so I doubt that it is ulcer related.

Does this sound like GERD or something else? I have never considered the GERD treatment until now b/c I always coorelated it with heartburn.

Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gastritis can hurt without there being reflux. Same drugs are used to treat gastritis as treat GERD.


----------



## rrr222 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback. I will look into that further and discuss with my Doctor.


----------

